# Route planning help!



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I may have a new job this month. In a lot of ways this is a good thing, but it is bad in that I will be going from a commute that is under 10 miles to one that is probably a little over 30 (when driving). I want to explore any feasible routes that would be:


Safe by bicycle
Cuts the distance down in order to minimize the time.

I would be starting from Kensington, MD, and going to Telegraph Road (I think near Hayfield Road) in Alexandria, VA. I do not know my way around Northern VA at all. I know DC fairly well but more in the "I can get home" way than "I know which is the best route" way.

I don't know if this commute would even be possible or realistic, but I would like to find out. Also, any estimates on distance or total time (at what speed) would be helpful. If it's not practical then I'll explore other options like taking my bike on the subway during the hours when that is allowed.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*All I know is...*

...that there is a MUT that runs through Alexandria. Unfortunately I do not know the name. I hope you get more responses. Check the WABA website for info as well. 
Good Luck


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*If you know how to get to the Capital Crescent trail*

from your house you will be set for a great commuting route. About the only time the CCT is bad is for a week or 2 after a good snow fall. MD doesn't plow the trail and the District only plows to the state line.

Take the CCT to Key Bridge, cross into Virginia and take the Mount Vernon Train to Alexandria. Check it out at bikewashington.org

Congratulations you lucky guy.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Yes, I'm familiar with the CCT and with the part of the Mount Vernon Trail along GW Parkway.

Any suggestions on what route to take once I hit the heart of Alexandria? Do I want to get over to Telegraph Rd as soon as I can or is there a better route?

I know the part where I end up on Telegraph is one lane each way with a wide shoulder, but I don't know about the rest of it. I'm actually wishing the ride was shorter, just to the heart of Alexandria. Basically, I've got to get to where Telegraph and Old Telegraph meet.

Any estimates on distance or time (yes I know everyone doesn't ride at the same pace).

It seems like a very long ride for a commute. I'm sure I'll enjoy it, but I'll have to test a few times to see how much longer it takes than driving. I wouldn't feel right sacrificing too much time with my family for such a selfish reason.

Edit: one more thing -- are these routes generally ok for a road bike? I know the worst of the CCT is the gravel part where I would get on it, and I have no problem with that.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Ok, using mapquest and the trail websites, approximate distances look like:

5 1/2 miles to CCT in Bethesda from my house
8 miles on CCT
10 miles or less on MVT? (this is the one I'm unsure about because I didn't see mile markers on their map but the total length is supposed to be 18.5)
6 miles from MVT to destination. (Not positive about this one, either, because it is driving directions from mapquest and I'm pretty sure I want to avoid that route for cycling because it involves Route 1 and Kings Hwy.)

Total = 30 miles each way.  That's a fun ride but not necessarily practical. Anyway, suggestions for a route from MVT to Telegraph Rd still would be appreciated. I might try this ride this weekend.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I took this ride on Sunday and it was amazing. The weather was perfect. I started late, about 11:30, so the CCT was very crowded, particularly at the start in Bethesda. Once I got to the MVT, the traffic was much lighter. I wish I had taken my camera!

I met a few friendly riders on the way and a friendly lady on a fixie rode with me for quite a few miles.

I made it to Alexandria in an hour and a half. I think I was about six miles or less from where my new job will be, so I could probably do the whole ride in an hour and half in the early morning when the trails are not so busy.

If anyone checks in on this thread, I'm still not sure on the best route from the MVT to Telegraph Rd. Can I just take Duke St to Telegraph? Once I get settled at the new job, I'm definitely going to commute by bicycle on some days.


----------



## topcarb (Aug 27, 2004)

*Navigating Alexandria*

Nate...I dont like Duke St much as its not terribly bike friendly. When i have to go that way I do the following:

From the MVT turn right (W) at Pendelton. Follow to N West St (by braddock rd Metro).

Turn Left (S) onto N West and follow through King St to Duke.

turn Right (W) onto Duke for a short spell.

turn Left (S) onto Holland and follow to end where it curves Right (W) into Eisenhower

I cant recall how Eisenhower and telegraph merge, but it should be figure-out-able pretty easy.

Another option totally separate is:
Turn right at the 4 mile run trail at S end of DCA. Follow 4MRT for about 1.5 miles.
Exit the trail at Mt Vernon Ave (trail continues UNDER Mt V) & turn Left (S) on Mt Vernon.

Follow a short distance (Mt vernon is pretty busy). and bear right on Russell Rd. Russell is good for cycling. Follow Russell to King St (by Masonic Temple) and make your best decision from there.

I prefer the latter of the two, but either are fine.

good riding, top carb


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks, topcarb. I just looked at both of those routes on mapquest and they certainly aren't very complicated. That added mileage from the trail to Telegraph Rd (maybe seven miles?) really edges the bike commute from being "long" to "too long" but I can't get around it. I'll just have to see what happens.


----------

